
Entrepreneur's life is a lonely one.... - jamongkad
http://james.cooley.ie/2006/09/15/the_entrepreneurs_life_is_a_lonely_one.html
======
PindaxDotCom
Thanks for a link to a subscriber only article!

But seriously, being lonely as an entrepreneur should be the least of your
concerns. If you're looking for reasons to not quit your day job there are
plenty out there. Real entrepreneurs know the risk of failure, look it in the
eye, and proceed anyway!

~~~
jamongkad
Oh my bad sorry! I was sleepy last night and didn't noticed it.

------
danw
Is there a mirror of the economist article out there for us non subscribers?

------
juwo
yes, it is. my neighbours who were never friendly, became downright suspicious
when I worked from home.

